# Go pack go!!!



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Can't wait for Sunday!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 20, 2017)

You can go back go all you want. Go back go out of the Georgia Dome after the Falcons beat you on Sunday.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2017)

Hold Pack Hold, and never, ever get called for it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2017)

Gonna be a good game. Go Falcons!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 20, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> Can't wait for Sunday!!



Go Home Yankee....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


>



Hilarious! !!



Browning Slayer said:


> Go Home Yankee....



No Yankee here. Born and raised in Oglethorpe County!  Just been a Packer fan since my teens!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 20, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> Hilarious! !!
> 
> 
> 
> No Yankee here. Born and raised in Oglethorpe County!  Just been a Packer fan since my teens!



Bless yo heart ....


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 20, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> You can go back go all you want. Go back go out of the Georgia Dome after the Falcons beat you on Sunday.



Traitor!


----------



## Coenen (Jan 20, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> Can't wait for Sunday!!


This guy gets it. You headed down to the Pep Rally?


----------



## sea trout (Jan 20, 2017)

Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 20, 2017)

As long as the Falcons do what they have done for most of the year they will be fine. Their is a reason the Pack had to win every game for the last month and a half just to sniff the playoffs. They better Go the birds should eat that defense alive..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 20, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Their is a reason the Pack had to win every game for the last month and a half just to sniff the playoffs.



There is also a reason that they actually won all those games.  Never take Rodgers lightly.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is also a reason that they actually won all those games.  Never take Rodgers lightly.



This!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 20, 2017)

I think I'm gonna pull for the home team! 
Our offense should put up enough to pull this out. It will be a high scoring game for sure


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll give you a Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2017)

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/pag...-ric-flair-sends-words-wisdom-atlanta-falcons


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2017)

If Rodgers thinks he feels bad now wait till the NFL sack leader 
Vic Beasley gets finished slamming his head in the turf


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 21, 2017)

That's screwed up.  Go home team.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 21, 2017)

I was a Hogan fan but Great speech Ric!!!!!! I'm a Flair fan now!!!

Go falcons!!!!!!!! 1 more day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 21, 2017)

Playing the Packers, aaaaaaaaand, it being the last game in the dome, I think the Falcons gonna play some inspired football!

I'm ready to get it on! 

GO FALCONS!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 21, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is also a reason that they actually won all those games.  Never take Rodgers lightly.



Great QB.. But miracles run out at some point... Birds are a better team & should get this done.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2017)

Go Falcons


Wooooooo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 21, 2017)

22 BAD men


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 21, 2017)

Cheesy Yankees go home!
This is Falcons year!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2017)

Let's go Falcons....Beat those yuppies


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Yankee go home 
Ryan is a PA boy from Boston college 

Rodger's favorite target Jordy Nelson is rumored to be back. It's going to be a great game!

Go Pack Go!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry big stopper.....the cheese is in some deep cheeses chasing 4 scores at the half.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Man.... tearing my boys up. That's a heck of an offense yall have got. This game is OVER. Congratulations Falcons fans..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 22, 2017)

This one surprised me as far as how easy it was.  The Falcons played great today.  I think the travel and injuries finally caught up with the Packers.  Too many dropped balls and turnovers.  But this one was the Birds all the way.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 22, 2017)

There were some dropped balls but they were covered.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> There is also a reason that they actually won all those games.  Never take Rodgers lightly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 23, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Playing the Packers, aaaaaaaaand, it being the last game in the dome, I think the Falcons gonna play some inspired football!
> 
> I'm ready to get it on!
> 
> GO FALCONS!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 23, 2017)

fish hawk said:


>



They didn't take him lightly.

Why didn't you post the little rolly eyes BEFORE the game?

Either way.  GO COONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2017)

We waxed yall.  I was there, the few packers fans that showed up didn't know what to do with themselves after the first quarter. What a way to see the dome out.  ATL!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I told the outsiders that the Falcons were going to the Super Bowl.

I'm also saying they will win it!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2017)

I really thought the Packers would put up a better fight than what they gave.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> We waxed yall.  I was there, the few packers fans that showed up didn't know what to do with themselves after the first quarter. What a way to see the dome out.  ATL!





I was there as well. My daughter's first game. It was nice to see the Dome go out in style. Rise Up!


----------

